# RMT 300, Quadlock Connector, MKV Rabbit



## trademark.designs (Nov 11, 2007)

Ok Vortex, I need your help. I've searched all over the place and I'm out of ideas.

I picked up an RMT 300 to put into my 2007 Rabbit. I didn't know until the new radio arrived that it would required the Quadlock Adapter as well. Now that I have the adapter, I'm trying to install the radio, and I can't get everything to work.

According to the directions for the quadlock adapter and the radio, I ran the blue/gray wire to the gray wire in the headlight switch harness to activate the backlighting when the headlights turn on. That works. Then I ran the solid red wire from pin 4 on the bottom connector on the radio, to a fuse tap at fuse #31 (terminal 15). This didn't work. The radio won't turn on. Tested the radio-end of the red wire and it shows 12v.

Am I doing something completely wrong here? I feel like I've read everything like 10 times and can't figure out why it won't turn on.


----------



## arto (Jan 3, 2015)

If this radio is anything like the RMT 100+ on the mk4, try moving the green wire on the harness as shown in this link: http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=419079

I had the same problem on the RMT 100+.


----------



## trademark.designs (Nov 11, 2007)

You're my new hero! Moved the green wire as per the thread you linked and we're in business! I still have to pick up the antenna adapter cable, and read how to pair my phone, but at least my drive to work wasn't in silence today!


----------



## Jcanright (May 7, 2013)

Do the steering wheel controls work and MFD?


----------



## ackbzg93 (Oct 6, 2014)

Does the RMT 300 have built in satellite radio? I am thinking of putting one in my 2007 Jetta which has factory satellite radio.


----------



## amitmotiani (Oct 24, 2006)

How is the RMT300 working out for you?


----------



## DIRTRIDE (Jan 8, 2014)

Jcanright said:


> Do the steering wheel controls work and MFD?


This is something I would_ REALLY _like to know. (MFD only, it's been stated the steering wheel controls do not work)


----------

